# Pumpe über PWM steuern?



## kL| (16. September 2010)

*Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Hallo.

Gibt es auf längere Sicht hin Probleme, wenn man eine Pumpe(z.B. die Phobya ddc 400) mit einer Lüftersteuerung, welche PWM nutzt, steuert?


----------



## sen1287 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

die antwort findest du in der artikelbeschreibung bei at


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Ähm - wirklich? 

Erstens gibt es die genannte Pumpe nicht (es soll vermutlich Phobya DC12-400 heißen - das wäre dann eine Jingway DP-1200) und zweitens steht in deren Produktbeschreibung keineswegs offensichtlich, ob die Pumpe mit PWM zurecht kommt... 

Im Normalfall sind PWM-Steuerungen weniger geeignet um Niedervolt Wakü-Pumpen zu betreiben. Nicht umsonst sind die Steuerungen, die explizit für die Ansteuerung von Pumpen ausgelegt sind, durch die Bank Analogsteuerungen . Das ist zwar aufwändiger, teurer und mit mehr thermischen Verlusten behaftet, aber wie bei Lüftern besser geeignet, um Synchronmotoren wie sie auch in den Pumpen zum Einsatz kommen (bzw. die Elektronik die das Drehfeld erzeugt) zu betreiben. 
Mainboards arbeiten oft mit PWM - das stimmt. Jedoch ist das keineswegs grundsätzlich so. Auf der anderen Seite wird man wohl kaum einen analogen Lüfterausgang mit 8W Leistung auf einem Mainboard finden. Insofern kann man annehmen, dass die Pumpe vermutlich intern mit einem Pufferkondensator ausgestattet, der die durch die PWM zerhackte Spannung einigermaßen auf gleichem Level hält. Beschreiben steht das aber keineswegs .


----------



## sen1287 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

es steht zumindest das die pumpe darüber gesteuert werden "kann" 
 durch die pulsierende spannung wird früher oder später sowieso essig sein, 
falls aber wie du schon sagst ein pufferkondensator vorhanden seien sollte, könnte der dies noch ein wenig herauszögern, aber das ist nur eine frage der zeit


----------



## kL| (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Ich meinte natürlich die Phobya DC12-400 . Ist schon spät. Ich hab mir auch gedacht, dass das nicht so gut sein wird und der Pumpe mehr schadet als nutzt. Es gab mal eine Steuerung von Sunbeam mit Kondensatoren und 30 Watt pro Kanal. Die gibts heute aber nirgends mehr. Nicht mal bei ebay gebraucht. Eine aquaero ist mir eindeutig zu teuer. Dann wird die Pumpe halt über 12 Volt laufen. Es sei denn, ich bau mir selber ne Steuerung. Ich hab leider nicht soviel Wissen über den Elektrokram. Wäre also cool, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wies geht. Ein Link zu einem Tutorial reicht auch schon.Ich glaub aber nicht, dass man sich eine Steuerung mit Display so leicht bauen kann.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*



sen1287 schrieb:


> es steht zumindest das die pumpe darüber gesteuert werden "kann"


Sehe ich dort zwar nirgends, aber vllt. hab ich es überlesen ... 
In der Produktbeschreibung kommt "PWM" jedenfalls kein einziges mal vor . 



sen1287 schrieb:


> durch die pulsierende spannung wird früher oder später sowieso essig sein,
> falls aber wie du schon sagst ein pufferkondensator vorhanden seien sollte, könnte der dies noch ein wenig herauszögern, aber das ist nur eine frage der zeit


 Ob das die Pumpe nun wirklich auf Dauer schädigt ist die Frage - ich fürcht jedenfalls, dass sie halt ihre Leistung nicht bringt und unter Umständen die bekannten PWM-typischen Geräusche von sich gibt, die auch viele Lüfter bei Ansteuerung mit pulsweitenmodulierter Stromversorgung von sich geben.


----------



## sen1287 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sehe ich dort zwar nirgends, aber vllt. hab ich es überlesen ...
> In der Produktbeschreibung kommt "PWM" jedenfalls kein einziges mal vor .



gerade dies wird betont 



> Ob das die Pumpe nun wirklich auf Dauer schädigt ist die Frage - ich fürcht jedenfalls, dass sie halt ihre Leistung nicht bringt und unter Umständen die bekannten PWM-typischen Geräusche von sich gibt, die auch viele Lüfter bei Ansteuerung mit pulsweitenmodulierter Stromversorgung von sich geben.



ich vermute das sie schon ihre leistung bringen wird, nur die frage ist wie lange  fall ich heute noch zeit habe, überleg ich mir noch was, wie man dem vorbeugen kann


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*



sen1287 schrieb:


> gerade dies wird betont


 Wie du meinst - ich kann das dort beim besten Willen nicht erkennen . Über das Thema steht dort schlicht nichts Eindeutiges.

Das Problem hat sich imo aber sowieso erledigt, denn kL| scheint, der Beschreibung nach, eine Sunbeam Reobus Extreme zu haben. Die hat zwar keine Kondensatoren sondern nur Spannungswandler mit Kühlblechen sowie ein paar Dioden und Widerstände, aber elektronische Bauteile werden ja sowieso ganz gern mal verwechselt. Es gibt jedenfalls keine andere LS mit 30W pro Kanal von Sunbeam. Das ist die stärkste analoge Lüftersteuerung die es im PC-Bereich gibt, und eben keine PWM-Steuerung . Die Teil reizt die gesamte Stromstärke aus, die das Netzteil ihr über den Stromstecker liefern kann. Damit sollte sich jede Wakü-Pumpe stufenlos und ohne PWM-typische Probleme steuern lassen.


----------



## bleifuß90 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*



kL| schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nicht soviel Wissen über den Elektrokram. Wäre also cool, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wies geht. Ein Link zu einem Tutorial reicht auch schon.Ich glaub aber nicht, dass man sich eine Steuerung mit Display so leicht bauen kann.



Leicht ist immer realtiv.^^ Aus meiner Sicht ist das kein Hexenwerk. Wenn du deine Pumpe Linear Regeln willst ist die einfachste Möglichkeit das über einen einstellbaren Spannungsregler zu realisieren. Primitiv, einfach und Funktional. Wenn du mehr wissen willst kannst mich gerne anschreiben.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wie du meinst - ich kann das dort beim besten Willen nicht erkennen . Über das Thema steht dort schlicht nichts Eindeutiges.



Es steht zwar da das man sie Regeln kann, aber ob PWM oder Linear dass schreiben sie in der Tat nicht. PWM und Pumen, das sehe ich genauso wie du kritisch an. Den keiner weiß hier wie die Pumpenelektronik sich mit der PWM verträgt.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MCubed FanAmp MCubed FanAmp 83084 oder http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ne-Bausatz-f-r-aquaero-und-aquastream-XT.html (billiger aber Bausatz)
Den kannst du ans Mainboard anschließen und die Pumpe mit z.B.Speedfan regeln.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Er hat doch scheint´s bereits ne extrem starke analoge LS . Da braucht keinen weiteren Regler .


----------



## kL| (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr wissen willst kannst mich gerne anschreiben.


Danke! Nehm ich gerne an.



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MCubed  FanAmp MCubed FanAmp 83084 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine Bausatz für aquäro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine Bausatz für aquaero und aquastream XT 52136
> Den kannst du ans Mainboard anschließen und die Pumpe mit z.B.Speedfan  regeln.



Cool. Das hab ich noch garnicht gesehen.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Er hat doch scheint´s bereits ne extrem starke  analoge LS . Da  braucht keinen weiteren Regler .



Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich suche die Sunbeam. Ich hab die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 - schwarz Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 - schwarz 70114. Ob die PWM nutzt, weis ich nicht. Ist aber eigendlich egal, denn sie hat eh nur 12 Watt pro Kanal und die Pumpe nimmt 18 Watt.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*



kL| schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht. Ich suche die Sunbeam. Ich hab die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 - schwarz Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 - schwarz 70114. Ob die PWM nutzt, weis ich nicht. Ist aber eigendlich egal, denn sie hat eh nur 12 Watt pro Kanal und die Pumpe nimmt 18 Watt.


Bei der steht Ausgangsspannung: 3,7 V (±10%) ~ 12 V (±10%) und 3Pin molex Anschluss.Hat glaube kein PWM.
Du kannst den Aquacomputer-poweramp (oder Poweramp als Bausatz) einfach zwischen Steuerung und Pumpe hängen.Dadurch haste dann 25Watt und kannst trotzdem mit der Lüftersteuerung regeln.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Nur hast du einiges an Verlust da der Wandler keine vollen 12 Volt abgeben kann.
Es gibt noch das Poweradjust 2 dieser ist über USB und Software einstellbar und kann bis zu 25 Watt regeln und das mit vollem Spannungsspektrum bis 12 Volt. Das ist auch eine Analoge Steuerung, Pumpen wie die Laing DDC1 T würden mit PWM warscheins nicht mal anlaufen, da diese immer mit einer kurzen Verzögerung anlaufen.


----------



## hydro (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Meine Pumpe läuft seit etwa 3 Monaten über PWM. Mir sind keine Probleme bekannt, allerdings kann ich die Probleme mit den Lüftern bestätigen.


----------



## Monsterclock (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Mein Vorschlag wäre dir einen AC Heatmaster zu kaufen (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Heatmaster Alphacool Heatmaster 70125) da steuert auch über PWM. Es gibt aber werder Probleme mit der Pumpe (Laing Ultra) noch mit den Lüftern (Noiseblocker). Und die Steuert das ganze auch autonom, ich kann diese Steuerung nur empfehlen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (21. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Eventuell könnte man ja auch mal probieren ein PWM-Ansteuerung mittels Siebgliedern (L-C würde sich anbieten) zu glätten, also von einer Pulsierenden Gleichspannung wieder in eine normale Gleichsspannung zu überführen. Bei richtiger Auslegung, sollte die verbleibende Restwelligkeit auch kein Problem mehr darstellen, da ja schließlich auch ein PC-Netzteil eine gewisse Restwelligkeit aufweisen darf... (Gegebenenfalls muss man halt 2 Siebglieder verbauen). Ist halt etwas Bastellaufwand...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*

Irgendwann hat man dann halt eine analoge Steuerung - aber wäre es nicht etwas einfacher, gleich eine solche zu nehmen und ggf. zur Ansteuerung eines Leistungstransistors zu verwenden?


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. September 2010)

*AW: Pumpe über PWM steuern?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwann hat man dann halt eine analoge Steuerung - aber wäre es nicht etwas einfacher, gleich eine solche zu nehmen und ggf. zur Ansteuerung eines Leistungstransistors zu verwenden?



Der Vorteil einer PWM mit Siebung wäre die geringere auftretende Verlustleistung, daher auch das L-C-Siebglied und kein R-C-Siebglied, da dieses auch für den Gleichstrom einen Widerstand darstellt, wohingegen die Induktivität (vorausgesetz, die eingesetzte Spule hat einen geringen ohmschen Widerstand) mehr oder weniger vernachlässigt werden kann.


----------

